# Os portugueses falam tão depressa



## pprince

que eu sempre não compreendo o que é que estão a dizer. aliás, eles "comem" sons de palavras, que dificulta a compreensão de conservação. assim, algúem tem algumas sugestões ou técnicas sobre a capacidade de ouvir? 

obrigado por sua resposta


----------



## Carfer

Lamento, não creio que tal técnica exista. Se o ouvinte estrangeiro consegue deduzir aquilo que não ouve é porque já tem um excelente domínio do português de Portugal e não precisa de tais muletas. Parecemos eslavos a falar, quase só pronunciamos as consoantes.  Devo dizer que já fui tomado por russo (foneticamente muito parecido), checo (uma senhora americana que viveu uns anos em Praga e que ocasionalmente se sentou ao meu lado no Hotel do Coronado, em San Diego, garantiu-me a pés juntos que me tinha ouvido falar checo, do qual não sei uma só palavra), além duma quantidade enorme de outras improváveis nacionalidades, tenho uma amiga alemã originária da Prussia Oriental que, tendo adormecido no combóio no momento em que cruzava a fronteira e acordando estremunhada do lado português, ao ouvir vozes doutros passageiros, esteve uns bons minutos convencida de que tinha acordado na Polónia e por aí adiante... Já vê, não é nada fácil. É ir ouvindo, que, como em tudo, chega-se lá. Desejo-lhe sorte.


----------



## vf2000

Algumas coisas para atentar:

Às vezes eles pronunciam o "e" como se fosse "i". Os brasileiros fazem também, mas é muito menos freqüente.
EX: inteligente. O "e" final é 100% "i", mas o primeiro "e" quase não se ouve, ou se ouve um "i".

Às vezes eles pronunciam o "o" como se fosse "u". Os brasileiros fazem também, mas é muito menos freqüente.
Ex: Portugal, poder, etc...

No "x" e no "s", é comum escutar um chiado.

Se você tiver algum texto específico, posso tentar encontrar alguma solução. Uma delas seria juntar-se ao grupo dos brasileiros. Nosso idioma é bem mais fácil ;-) (Por favor, deixem eu puxar a brasa pra minha sardinha... )


----------



## mateusmatiasmm

Não se preocupe, vf2000, eu o apoio. Creio que não exista técnica para se compreender melhor o Português Luso. De fato, a única técnica que conheço para se superar qualquer barreira de sotaque é, indubitavelmente, a prática auditiva frequente, quase exaustiva. O muito ouvir levará a pessoa a acostumar-se com as nuanças de pronúncia e logo não há de ter problemas com elas. Tenho amigos - brasileiríssimos - que estiveram em Portugal e voltaram com o sotaque extremamente acentuado. Aqui, costumávamos dizer a eles: "Agora vocês vão ter de aprender a falar português de novo". Todos ríamos à beça. Mas, enfim, não há (eu creio) um método propriamente dito, embora as dicas acima sejam bastante úteis.


----------



## Carfer

vf2000 said:


> EX: inteligente. O "e" final é 100% "i", *(só se for alentejano; de resto, pura e simplesmente não soa)* mas o primeiro "e" quase não se ouve, ou se ouve um "i" (*não,* *não se ouve mesmo*).
> 
> ... juntar-se ao grupo dos brasileiros. Nosso idioma é bem mais fácil ;-) (Por favor, deixem eu puxar a brasa pra minha sardinha... )*Não se trata de puxar a brasa à sardinha, porque é verdade; pprince não terá o mesmo problema com a variante brasileira*


----------



## Macunaíma

vf2000 said:


> (...) Uma delas seria juntar-se ao grupo dos brasileiros. Nosso idioma é bem mais fácil


 
Se ele quer aprender a ouvir e entender o sotaque de Portugal, é porque quer, _uai_! Deve ter os motivos dele. No mais, o que é mais desafiador pode ser mais interessante. 

Mas, dito isso, talvez uma boa abordagem seja mesmo usar um sotaque brasileiro como "ponte". Tentar entender o sotaque carioca pode ser um bom caminho, já que é o nosso sotaque mais próximo do português (por causa dos chiados). O fato, porém, é que a principal dificuldade do sotaque lusitano, que é a omissão das vogais, não ocorre em nenhum sotaque brasileiro (os cariocas até _incluem_ vogais que não existem).

O jeito é ouvir os portugueses falarem. Eles têm uma rede de TV que transmite via satélite para o mundo todo, a RTPi, tente acompanhar a programação. Compre CDs de artistas portugueses e aprenda a cantar as músicas acompanhando as letras. Com o tempo você se acostuma, é certo.


----------



## almufadado

For example the sound "-in"/"-em" that are a relative long sounds we usually abbreviate it to a half.

Also em a "a" is before a "ra"  it is eaten like "para" (eng. "to") you find you often get "p'ra".

Words ending in "-de" the sound halftoned, so the tongue stops half way.


----------



## Vanda

De qualquer modo vai penar.  Sofro nos primeiros cinco minutos para entender. O jeito é ficar ouvindo o máximo que puder até internalizar/acostumar-se com o sotaque. Ligo a TV portuguesa e fico brincando de adivinhar o que disseram até que comece a compreender. Quando são os apresentadores de telejornal, o sotaque se torna mais fácil de se entender (como em qualquer língua), mas quando estão entrevistando uma pessoa comum ou então em determinada região, ai ai ai!


----------



## almufadado

Lindo !  No Rio de Janeiro pensavam que eu estava a falar espanhol !!!  

É _uma curte_ (é cómico/giro) quando o entrevistado/a junta um "a" ou um "i" à frente de cada substantivo dependendo em geral (acho!!!) da silaba tónica.

No sul é comum ou vir o inverso (escreve "no sul "e diz "no suli".

Igualmente comum na tv é o a terminação -ão" "-am" acabar num "ã" ou "aim" 

Nas palavras começadas por "a" substituir o som "à" por "ã" arrastado.

Há o termo "algarviadas" por gozação com os Algarvios quando existe essa troca de sons mas que em termos de significado extendeu-se para "dizer tolices".


----------



## Joca

Desde que estou morando em Florianópolis, vai fazer dois anos, observei que o sotaque local (dos nativos, os chamados manezinhos) lembra muito o português de Portugal. A explicação está na colonização açoriana, muito intensa por aqui. Posso estar errado, mas acho que é em Florianópolis onde se encontra, no Brasil, o sotaque mais parecido com o "sotaque" português. Usam até mesmo o "tu", embora, no plural, digam "vocês". Apesar de falarem relativamente rápido (em relação a outras partes do Brasil), não falam tão rápido quanto os portugueses: essa é a principal diferença, afora as gírias e expressões locais, é claro.


----------



## Carfer

Joca said:


> A explicação está na colonização açoriana, muito intensa por aqui.


 
Depende de que ilhas são provenientes, Joca. A generalidade dos sotaques açorianos (são mais do que um) diferem bastante do português europeu padrão (se é que tal coisa existe, refiro-me concretamente ao acento do Centro de Portugal), mas uns estão mais próximos do que outros. Há mesmo um caso, o característico da Ilha Terceira, que é ininteligível para a maioria dos outros portugueses. Em todo o caso, num ponto tem razão: esses sotaques acentuam ainda mais, se possível, as características do português europeu que o tornam tão difícil de entender.


----------



## pprince

Sim claro que, o melhor tipo é aquele que, se acostumar. Todos os dias eu vejo televisão(notícia e programa), e ouço rádio(quando estou a andar, esperar na paragem, estação do metro), que ajudam tanto. E agora já ouço portuguese muito mais melhor do que passado, mas quando falo com os adolescentes, eles falam mais rápido do que normal, e sempre quase não ouço nada, assim só posso perguntar se podem falar mais devagar.

só que, quer dizer, os hábitos de falar também são mesmo importantes, por examplo, quando eu começava a aprender portuguese, não sabia que, tou=estou, tá=está, e normalmente a última síliba de cada palavra é escolhida, e outros casos de tal tal tal... se não se compreender os costumos, tem-se dificuldade a ouvir


----------



## vf2000

Pprince, compreendo sua dificuldade. Quando cheguei aqui em Canarias também não compreendia nada do espanhol deles.

Há dois grupos, porém, que eu considero quase incompreensíveis, em qualquer idioma: adolescentes e motorista/condutor de taxi. Êta dialeto complicado!!!


----------



## orangematter

vf2000 said:


> Algumas coisas para atentar:
> 
> Às vezes eles pronunciam o "e" como se fosse "i". Os brasileiros fazem também, mas é muito menos freqüente.
> EX: inteligente. O "e" final é 100% "i", mas o primeiro "e" quase não se ouve, ou se ouve um "i".
> 
> Às vezes eles pronunciam o "o" como se fosse "u". Os brasileiros fazem também, mas é muito menos freqüente.
> Ex: Portugal, poder, etc...
> 
> No "x" e no "s", é comum escutar um chiado.
> 
> Se você tiver algum texto específico, posso tentar encontrar alguma solução. Uma delas seria juntar-se ao grupo dos brasileiros. Nosso idioma é bem mais fácil ;-) (Por favor, deixem eu puxar a brasa pra minha sardinha... )


Desculpe corrigi-lo mas nem todas as observações aqui feitas estão correctas.
Primeiro em português europeu não se pronúncia "e" como sendo "i".
Não existe tal coisa como "inteligenti". O mais próximo disso só mesmo a pronúncia brasileira, "inteligentji" XD
Como um brasileiro diria, em português europeu diz-se "int'ligênt'"
Muito pelo contrário, em alguns casos o "i" pronuncia-se como se fosse um "e".
Por exemplo o nome "Filipe" em português europeu correcto deve-se pronunciar "F'lip'".
Já a observação quanto á pronúncia do "o" está correcta.
Quanto aos "x" e "s" convinha ser um pouco mais específico.
Normalmente ao ouvido irá soar-lhe como um rápido e seco "sh" (ou "ch") ao contrário da pronúncia brasileira, no caso do "s", em que soa mais como um alongado "sss".


----------



## Carfer

Carfer said:


> Depende de que ilhas são provenientes, Joca. A generalidade dos sotaques açorianos (são mais do que um) diferem bastante do português europeu padrão (se é que tal coisa existe, refiro-me concretamente ao acento do Centro de Portugal), mas uns estão mais próximos do que outros. Há mesmo um caso, o característico da Ilha S. Miguel, que é ininteligível para a maioria dos outros portugueses. Em todo o caso, num ponto tem razão: esses sotaques acentuam ainda mais, se possível, as características do português europeu que o tornam tão difícil de entender.


 
P.S. Escrevi 'Terceira' quando estava a pensar em S. Miguel. Aparentemente, passado tanto tempo, parece que qualquer correcção a um post aparece como um post novo. É só por isso que está duplicado. Aproveito, no entanto, para dizer que orangematter tem razão no que diz.


----------



## vf2000

orangematter said:


> Desculpe corrigi-lo mas nem todas as observações aqui feitas estão correctas.
> Primeiro em português europeu não se pronúncia "e" como sendo "i".


O que você me diz das palavras começadas com "ES"?

Espanha, escola, especialista, especial...
Imagino que vai dizer que não é "Is", mas " 's", o que seria a mesma coisa... apenas muda a maneira de grafar.

Aguardo comentários,
AXÉ


----------



## Carfer

vf2000 said:


> O que você me diz das palavras começadas com "ES"?
> 
> Espanha, escola, especialista, especial...
> Imagino que vai dizer que não é "Is", mas " 's", o que seria a mesma coisa... apenas muda a maneira de grafar.
> 
> Aguardo comentários,
> AXÉ


 
'_Es_' em 'Espanha' pode ser, efectivamente, o que soa mais próximo dum 'i', mas mesmo assim bastante atenuado e breve. Nos outros casos é um som sibilante, mas que não soa realmente como 'i', na minha opinião.


----------



## anaczz

Enfim, acho que é tudo uma questão de acostumar o ouvido!
Não é tão difícil.
Não acho que os portugueses falem rápido. O que faz confusão é o fato das vogais átonas soarem  diferentes (ou quase não soarem de todo) das vogais tônicas. Em algumas regiões, parece que eles falam só as consoantes, se isso é possível. Mas o ouvido acaba por se acostumar, daí fica mais fácil.


----------



## almufadado

Carfer said:


> '_Es_' em 'Espanha' pode ser, efectivamente, o que soa mais próximo dum 'i', mas mesmo assim bastante atenuado e breve. Nos outros casos é um som sibilante, mas que não soa realmente como 'i', na minha opinião.



Concordo consigo Carfer.

Quem tiver alguma influência espanhola vai ler de certo mais para o "Ispanha" que para o "Espanha". 

Pessoalmente digo "Espanha", mas há quando se juntam som acentuados à a tendência de "isar" a coisa sobertudo com o "à"  (crase) :

Amanhã vou à Espanha -> ouve-se/pode-se ouvir  "Amanhã vou às' panha" ou " vou àis' panha"

Há pessoas que falam assim "Passei a usar esquêro (*I*squeiro) que comprei na Ispanha"


----------



## Carfer

anaczz said:


> Enfim, acho que é tudo uma questão de acostumar o ouvido!
> Não é tão difícil.
> Não acho que os portugueses falem rápido. O que faz confusão é o fato das vogais átonas soarem diferentes (ou quase não soarem de todo) das vogais tônicas. Em algumas regiões, parece que eles falam só as consoantes, se isso é possível. Mas o ouvido acaba por se acostumar, daí fica mais fácil.


 
Nós também pensamos o mesmo dos falantes de outras línguas ou variantes quando temos pouco contacto com elas ou as falamos mal. Em parte, é psicológico. O ritmo a que somos capazes de absorver uma língua ou uma pronúncia estranha é mais lento do que o fluxo de palavras que sai da boca do falante nativo e parece-nos que ele fala depressa demais. Efectivamente fala, mas para a nossa capacidade de compreensão. 
Quanto ao mais, concordo com a anaczz. O 'problema' do português europeu é o esbatimento das vogais átonas, que faz sobressair as consoantes e que o faz soar, a ouvidos estranhos, como uma língua eslava. E não falo da complexidade do sistema vocálico (comparado com o espanhol, por exemplo) porque não é específico da variante europeia.


----------



## merquiades

Olá! É uma questâo de habitude.  Com diz a Vanda tens de ligar a tv portuguesa o escoltar a rádio.  Podes ter Rádio Portugal em internet.  O meu problema é o brasileiro.  Aprendi o português em Portugal e por isso o acento dêles me parece mais fácil.  Nâo é tâo distinto do francês o do catalâo. Como todos disseram-te o problema que tens sâo as vogais neutras, em Portugal "o" nâo acentuado soa como "u", os "e,a" nâo acentuados como o "e" inglês ou francês de the/le.  E a última sílaba é comida.  Outra cousa que pode ajudar-te é praticar a ler em alta voz tragando as vocais à portuguesa.

Para comparar com a minha experiência com o brasileiro, passei duas semanas este verâo com uns brasileiros numa casa de veraneio. Ao principio parecia-me que falavam outra língua: e como i, r como h, g como k, t como ch, d como j.  Por exemplo, "chi giku a vihdaji", soa-me muito bonito mas é dificil. Eram do "hiu".  Depois se acostuma e é cada vez mais fácil. Gostei muito tambêm de falar com as crianças.  É útil.  
Ao escutares, andas a aprender.  Debo ver se ha rádios brasileiras em internet. Sabem-no?
Boa sorte!  E até ja!


Corrijam-me se fiz muitos errores horríveis!


----------



## englishmania

Compreendo que seja um pouco complicado ouvir o português europeu e perceber tudo o que é dito, mas isso acontece com todas as línguas...até nos habituarmos. Não acho que falemos muito rápido  
É melhor ouvirmos a "norma padrão", falada por pessoas da TV, do que inquéritos de rua, por exemplo, pois os inquiridos podem falar rápido e de forma mais "incompreensível", revelando a sua variante dialectal.

No Brasil, as vogais são claramente "pronunciadas". Não vou colocar aqui símbolos do alfabeto fonético internacional, mas espero que os exemplos mostrem algumas diferenças. 

pessoa
PtB "pêssoa" PtE "p(e)ssoa"

para mim
PtB "pÁra (mim)" PtE "para"

Brasil
PtB "Brásiu" PtE "Brasil"

gente
PtB "gentchi" PtE "gent(e)"

coisas
PtB "coisáss" PtE "coisach"

corre 
PtB "córri" PtE "córre"

fenômeno/fenómeno
PtB "fênômênu" PtE "f(e)nóm(e)nu"

dia
PtB "djía"  PtE "día"


Com prática, isso vai lá.


----------



## Archaicos

mateusmatiasmm said:


> Não se preocupe, vf2000, eu o apoio. Creio que não exista técnica para se compreender melhor o Português Luso. De fato, a única técnica que conheço para se superar qualquer barreira de sotaque é, indubitavelmente, a prática auditiva frequente, quase exaustiva.


Esta é a técnica. 10 anos atrás eu ja podia ler e escrever no inglês mais ou menos bem mas no podia compreender a fala pela razão que eu não sabia a pronunciação correcta. Eu quase não tinha escutado a fala inglêsa anteriormente. O que ajudou-me foi a televisão americana. Eu via-a todos os dias por dois horas ou mais. Dentro um mês pude compreender as notícias.


----------



## Istriano

Quando não entendemos muito bem uma pessoa, dizemos: Ele/ela fala tão depressa.
Na verdade, quem tem a culpa é a gente, porque a gente não entende...

Antes eu achava que os indianos falavam tão rápido, mas agora que faço um curso de hindi, parece que eles falam cada vez menos rápido, ou seja, eu entendo a língua deles cada vez melhor. 

É apenas um mito lingüístico, não tem essa de ''línguas faladas rapidamente'' ou ''lentamente''. Veja-se no livro *Language Myths *escrito por Laurie Bauer e Peter Trudgil, mó bom por sinal.*  *


----------



## Outsider

Parece-me que de facto há diferenças no "ritmo" dos sotaques dos dois lados do Atlântico, que podem causar dificuldades a quem só conheça bem uma variante da língua. Julgo que se explicam principalmente pela pronúncia diferente de certas vogais orais átonas:


*a*: em Portugal quase sempre [ɐ], bastante próximo da vogal central média "neutra" (o _schwa_); no Brasil frequentemente aberto [a], ou em todo o caso mais aberto que o som usado em Portugal.
*o*: em Portugal quase sempre ; no Brasil esta pronúncia ocorre quase exclusivamente em final de palavra, predominando a pronúncia mais aberta [o] (ou, em certas regiões, [ɔ]).
[*]*e*: em Portugal geralmente a vogal posterior [ɯ], que ainda por cima é caduca (em certos contextos nem sequer se pronuncia); no Brasil predominam as vogais anteriores _, em final de palavra, ou [e] (regionalmente [ɛ]) em posição pré-tónica, e habitualmente esta vogal é pronunciada em todas as posições.
_
_
(Os que não estiverem habituados ao alfabeto fonético internacional encontram exemplos destes sons aqui.)

Imagino que seja precisamente a pronúncia do "e" átono que causa mais perplexidade aos que não estão habituados à pronúncia portuguesa. Há muitos casos em que, no discurso encadeado, esta vogal é elidida (não se pronuncia, ou quando muito combina-se com a consoante que a precede numa articulação secundária). Mas em geral estas contracções não são indicadas na escrita (ao contrário do que acontece no francês). Assim, por exemplo, em Portugal escreve-se "copo de água" mas pronuncia-se "copu d'água" (e mais coloquialmente até "cop' d'água"). Em linguagem mais cuidada, o "e" átono final não desaparece antes de outra consoante, mas converte-se num "i" semivogal: "copu diágua". Mas isto é um registo algo artificial, embora frequente na fala mais pausada, para ênfase ou com palavras menos comuns e certas formas verbais.

Além de desaparecer ou se reduzir no final das palavras ("finalment"), o "e" átono também se omite quase sempre no interior das palavras, na linguagem corrente. O resultado, em muitas palavras, é uma redução apreciável do número de sílabas, comparado com o português do Brasil. Onde uma pessoa habituada a este último esperaria cinco sílabas na palavra "in.ter.pre.ta.ção", nós em Portugal pronunciamo-la aparentemente com três: "in.trprta.ção". (Talvez neste caso o "r" seja vocálico; mas em todo o caso deve ser mais ou menos esta a impressão que a nossa pronúncia dá a quem chegue a ela tendo como referência o português do Brasil ou o espanhol.) É natural que isto lhes cause muita confusão; é como dar um passo em falso: estava o gentil aprendiz da nossa língua à espera de cinco degraus, e ao chegar ao quarto dá com o vazio! 

Há também algumas diferenças na pronúncia das consoantes, mas penso que não afectam tanto a compreensão. Tentei sistematizar um pouco o que me parecem ser as principais diferenças entre o português do Brasil e o de Portugal na esperança de que isto ajude aqueles que querem conhecer os dois, mas também concordo com o que já outros disseram: a melhor saída para a confusão inicial é expor-se bastante à variante que se quer aprender. Com o tempo e a repetição, o linguajar estranho vai ficando mais inteligível. _


----------



## englishmania

Lembrei-me também que, para além da TV e da rádio, podias ouvir música cantada em português. Nas músicas, as palavras podem ser ditas rapidamente, mas também podem ser arrastaaaadaaaaas.


----------



## englishmania

pprince said:


> que eu sempre não compreendo o que é que estão a dizer. aliás, eles "comem" sons de palavras, que dificulta a compreensão de conservação. assim, algúem tem algumas sugestões ou técnicas sobre a capacidade de ouvir?
> 
> obrigado por sua resposta



O post inicial foi escrito em Junho de 2009. Será que agora já compreendes melhor os portugueses?


----------

